# anyone who use auto-rx?



## tony_chu123 (Apr 6, 2010)

any good result?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: anyone who use auto-rx? (tony_chu123)*

It depends. It's not snake oil but it may or may not help. I used it on an outback, volvo turbo, and BMW V8. It does remove deposits slowly as advertised on some cars. On other cars, people have reported no success. Some people have reported minor adverse effects but I've never heard of any major problems.
Due to the cost and benefits, I think in the future I will just use a good ester-based oil like redline or renewable lubricants biosyn when I need to do extra cleaning. Ester based oils often accomplish a similar cleaning function as the esters in auto-rx. I always like to use a fully formulated and balanced oil that contains all the additives needed rather than use a seperate additive when possible. But for a specific problem such as oil burning or known sludge, then auto-rx may be effective for you. I wonder if you wouldn't get the same benefit for less cost by using an ester-based oil though. Another oil that claims to clean well is Pennzoil Ultra, although it hasn't been around long enough to hear any independent reviews. Ultra contains unusually high amounts of Boron.


----------



## tony_chu123 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: anyone who use auto-rx? (saaber2)*

thanks man.


----------

